# New Vantage



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey Guys after having my boat for a while, I wanted to share some high level info.

I wanted the most well rounded inshore boat you can put in a garage — pole, troll, and family days. I live in St. Pete and fish all over the Bay for whatever bites, all kinds of fishing. I talked to Hells Bay, Chittum, Maverick (Family Boating Center here in Tampa Bay), and East Cape. Post initial convos, narrowed down to Chittum and East Cape; Islamorada (Snake Bite & 21), Evo (V) and Vantage (OG). After speaking a lot to Hal and Kevin I decided to go East Cape. I do want to note that Hal was awesome during the process and always made time for me, even though I tended to drive our conversations to his glory days of Homosassa far too often. Ultimately went with a Vantage as I felt it was the best blend of everything, inclusive of performance, warranty/future brand longevity, family needs, and pricing. With that said, clearly all four brands I considered are awesome.

Build; Bow to Stern

Matterhorn White Hull, Blue Tone White Deck, Cockpit, and Console
100% Kevlar
Buckets Cut Out
Awlgrip Clear Coat Inside
Motor Guide Xi5 24V, Side Mount
Carbon Marine G2LR 24’
JL M6 7.7s, MHD JL 200/2, JL Bluetooth Puck on CC
DekIt; Topo Grey and Blue; Cockpit Floor, Under Gunwale, Backrest on CC, and Poling Platform
Kennedy Cooler Tie Downs
Small CC, No jump
Abyss 24/60 Lithium Battery with Abyss Charger
Simrad EVO 3 9’’ w/ FMT
Closed Cell Foam Cushion (Smooth, White)
Recirc
Atlas JP
Power Pole, 4’
Closed bilge
Merc Pro XS 115 CT
Merc Tempest 23 Three Blade
Aluminum Trailer, Swing Tonge

Build Considerations:

I wanted to build a light Vantage; a blend for poling, trolling, and family days. My initial plan was to build an aramid side console w/ a Zuk 90 (did not pursue Innegra or Carbon w/ Kevin). As my build was getting closer, no Zuks were available, so I switched to a Merc 115 with a JP. I also switched to a small CC after riding in a Vantage across bigger water. In hindsight, I am really happy I made the changes. There is still plenty of cockpit room with the smaller CC (you can put two inflatable Bote Chairs in the front), plus the performance gains vs weight added is a no-brainer.

Draft; It’s an easy 8” with the live well empty and a guy on the bow.

Poling; I like poling the boat. On pole days I try to limit tackle; no live bait or just crabs/shrimp with small standpipe, soft cooler, half tank of gas, etc. Also, I like the little 4’ power pole, it’s really is convenient, light and out of the way when poling and fishing.

Top Speed; I’ve had it to a reliable 53 w/o a troller in glass by myself, but it porpoises north of 51. That doesn’t mean I can’t get it to lay down at 53, but I haven’t figured it out yet. There are lot of dynamic variables across trim, tabs, and JP that all intersect when driving a Vantage, especially one this light. Boat seems to like the motor at 3.75’’ jacked when hauling ass (w/ the big Merc CT LU), about 25% tab, and trimmed to shit. At that point it’s a pretty smooth, easy 47/48 at around 5500 RPM. The boat is much faster than I thought it would be. In medium chop, it’s faster than 53, and that’s all I care to say about that.

Big Water; I love fishing North Manatee county, areas like Moses Hole, and I cross the bay a lot as I live in South St. Pete. This boat eats chop and is super dry — I’m certain nothing can touch it south of 19 feet specific to boats that are designed to be pollable (I haven’t been in an Islamorada 21). With that said, I do hope that East Cape builds a bigger Evo one day, maybe Hells Bay will build a bigger Marquesa too — Chittum seems to be cranking out the 21s if you look at their IG, was pleasantly surprised to see Townes’ kid rocking one over in TX. More giant, light skiffs, sorry true Micro people!

Family; With the smaller console, it’s great with two blow up chairs and four people; girls/kids in front, men in back. I was a little worried about this, but with the DekIt everyone is happy and really stable, even my crazy dog and mother in law!

Noise; It’s not the quietest boat in the world, but if you’re considerate of what you’re doing and where you are, it’s fine. Sponsors are a trade off, and you know that going into buying a sponson boat.

Changes; I should have gotten a larger chart plotter, just get off your wallet and get the 12’’ if you are running FMT. 9’’ is fine for the Bay, but exploring new areas it’s nice to have a larger/high resolution screen. I should have asked Kevin to build me a shorter platform and just been super careful when trimming/jacking, it’s pretty high with the cowling size of the Merc 115. I should have gotten at least one cup holder, you think you’ll be fine because you drink beer fast, but you really need one. I should have gotten the Evo livewell (insulated) and a bait window, I also wish I would have gotten a crab well in the sponson. I should have gotten more aggressive non-skid, my Dad is clumsy on a boat and so is my dog — I know it’s harder to clean but having the extra grip would help.

Stereo; I am a really big music guy, and I’ve always just used a boombox when fishing. Adding a couple nice speakers really do make things simpler and more fun vs a boombox. Granted it’s already broken twice and I’ve spent about 10 hours in garage time fixing it, but hey, I like being in my garage. I know this is a whole thing with some people, but for a well rounded boat it’s nice to listen to a little Brooks and Dunn cruising home with a double IPA after a long day on the water!

Fit and Finish; I’m obsessive and the boat is perfect. Next topic.

Wait Time; Yeah it takes a while to get your boat, mine took over a year. But chill, the second you land that lunker Snook or Red on your new boat, or watch your kid jump off the gunwale into the sandbar, you’re not thinking about how long you waited. Delayed gratification is a good thing, just suck it up and be cool, first world problems, remember where you came from and how lucky you are to be getting a new skiff in the first place.

(Kinda) Complaints; You do have to be focused and prescriptive when driving it fast, but once you start to figure it out it becomes intuitive/second nature and fun. It’s more P-38 Lightning than P-51 Mustang, there’s a lot going on that impacts how the boat rides out. To be clear, it’s super easy south of 45 MPH, but once you push it you have to start doing some calculus to get it to air out smooth. Keep in mind this is not a VHP, fairly certain this boat was originally designed as a Cadillac skiff to run in the mid to high 30s with a 90. My light Vantage may be pushing it from a speed standpoint with a big three blade.

High Level Notes for Potential Buyers; I have no idea why you would buy a Vantage w/ buckets. You get a tremendous amount of storage in the front and rear with them cut out, you get a closed bilge, and save a bunch of weight. I really like the smaller console if you are using a single 24V lithium battery, two standard 12Vs won’t fit with the crank. Strongly consider the 115 w/ JP vs the 90, it’s a big pricing decision, but over the course of ownership I do feel it’s worth an additional ~10% in price.

Future Additions; I will need a casting platform of some type come Tarpon season as my cooler won’t cut it on the beach. I’m considering Carbon Marine’s Crail, but they are pricy.

Planned Trips / Goals; Heading to Choko and Islamorada later this month, will add photos! Also, at some point in the coming years I’d also like to cross to West End, maybe at night, and another trip I would really like to do is to sleep on the boat in the Marquesas and wake up first light and hook a big Tarpon, then have a screwdriver to celebrate.

Roll Tide!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Opinion on your Abyss 24 volt trolling motor battery? It's on my short list for my build, wondering how it holds up to a long day of use?


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

RollTide1000 said:


> Hey Guys after having my boat for a while, I wanted to share some high level info.
> 
> I wanted the most well rounded inshore boat you can put in a garage — pole, troll, and family days. I live in St. Pete and fish all over the Bay for whatever bites, all kinds of fishing. I talked to Hells Bay, Chittum, Maverick (Family Boating Center here in Tampa Bay), and East Cape. Post initial convos, narrowed down to Chittum and East Cape; Islamorada (Snake Bite & 21), Evo (V) and Vantage (OG). After speaking a lot to Hal and Kevin I decided to go East Cape. I do want to note that Hal was awesome during the process and always made time for me, even though I tended to drive our conversations to his glory days of Homosassa far too often. Ultimately went with a Vantage as I felt it was the best blend of everything, inclusive of performance, warranty/future brand longevity, family needs, and pricing. With that said, clearly all four brands I considered are awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s excellent, lasts all day, have never run out. I think the charger bundle is great too, the charger is very small.



Redtail said:


> Opinion on your Abyss 24 volt trolling motor battery? It's on my short list for my build, wondering how it holds up to a long day of use?


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Huge real estate with that small console!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

RollTide1000 said:


> Hey Guys after having my boat for a while, I wanted to share some high level info.
> 
> I wanted the most well rounded inshore boat you can put in a garage — pole, troll, and family days. I live in St. Pete and fish all over the Bay for whatever bites, all kinds of fishing. I talked to Hells Bay, Chittum, Maverick (Family Boating Center here in Tampa Bay), and East Cape. Post initial convos, narrowed down to Chittum and East Cape; Islamorada (Snake Bite & 21), Evo (V) and Vantage (OG). After speaking a lot to Hal and Kevin I decided to go East Cape. I do want to note that Hal was awesome during the process and always made time for me, even though I tended to drive our conversations to his glory days of Homosassa far too often. Ultimately went with a Vantage as I felt it was the best blend of everything, inclusive of performance, warranty/future brand longevity, family needs, and pricing. With that said, clearly all four brands I considered are awesome.
> 
> ...


Great update!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

One of the best reviews to date! Thanks for your honesty on both the pros and the cons. Gives me a few things to think about in the few weeks I have left before we go in the mold.

One question about the poling platform you mentioned you wish it was shorter. Is that for functionality ease of getting up and down, or an issue of aesthetics where it looks goofy because it’s too tall?


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

The million dollar question... how did you find a house in St. Pete with a garage that'll fit a Vantage? We love St. Pete but hate that our skiff won't come close to fitting in the garage.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

RollTide1000 said:


> it’s nice to listen to a little Brooks and Dunn cruising home with a double IPA after a long day on the water!


If you ever run for president Ill vote for ya!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s high from a polling standpoint.



Naturecoastfly said:


> One of the best reviews to date! Thanks for your honesty on both the pros and the cons. Gives me a few things to think about in the few weeks I have left before we go in the mold.
> 
> One question about the poling platform you mentioned you wish it was shorter. Is that for functionality ease of getting up and down, or an issue of aesthetics where it looks goofy because it’s too tall?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Haha have to look on the South Side!



Finatic7 said:


> The million dollar question... how did you find a house in St. Pete with a garage that'll fit a Vantage? We love St. Pete but hate that our skiff won't come close to fitting in the garage.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Great write up. I agree on essentially every point. I bought a Vantage for the exact reasons you did; looking for the best all around, family friendly skiff. Mine is offset center but the large console. Love the offset, but when I build one it will be the small console like yours. Mine also has buckets. Whenever I build one it definitely will not. Tough access to pumps, wires, systems with them in. I currently don’t have any cup holders, will definitely be adding. I can see not wanting to have to step over them when walking the gunwales, but when it’s a family day they are definitely needed. Definitely adding bait window to live well too.

For casting platform to keep it light definitely take a hard look at Evolution. I had one on my Lostmen and it was awesome. I know Josh was having some delivery delay issues for a while but it looks like he is getting things sorted out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride.


----------



## Century500 (11 mo ago)

“my Dad is clumsy on a boat and so is my dog?”


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Congrats on new skiff, love that Topo Dekit in the cock pit. Beautiful rig.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Where do your wife and kids sit/stand while cruising at 50 mph? Or 40 or 30? A family boat is a family boat that you fish from. Admit it, you bought the skiff for your self.


----------



## bamaflyfish1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Roll Tide!

she’s a Beaut!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

sjrobin said:


> Where do your wife and kids sit/stand while cruising at 50 mph? Or 40 or 30? A family boat is a family boat that you fish from. Admit it, you bought the skiff for your self.


Haha hope my wife isn’t reading this!! 

You do have to pick your days, but the chairs are so low they actually work really well. You can cruise in light chop and it’s fine no complaints.


----------



## Amelia (11 mo ago)

Boat was well with the wait! Great family pic. Happy birthday to the dog🎂


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Great write up!

One of my cons with the Vantage is the access in the console- and maybe it’s me, but trying to get to anything is a royal pain. Those doors, the tight space between the seat/console… whew. I’d definitely put the doors on the front or have an access point behind the front cushion.

having another hatch in the sponson would be a good as well. And yeah- I’d cut the buckets out if I was building new.

other that that, we love the skiff pretty much for the same reasons- a lot of flexibility for where/how we fish.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Great review, and sweet skiff. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Excellent write up. She's a beauty! Excited to be in the Vantage owner's club with you soon!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

RollTide1000 said:


> Haha hope my wife isn’t reading this!!
> 
> You do have to pick your days, but the chairs are so low they actually work really well. You can cruise in light chop and it’s fine no complaints.
> 
> ...


Tells us about those "chairs" Never seen anything like them.


----------



## mfoster91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Finatic7 said:


> The million dollar question... how did you find a house in St. Pete with a garage that'll fit a Vantage? We love St. Pete but hate that our skiff won't come close to fitting in the garage.


That’s Funny AF so true!


----------



## mfoster91 (Oct 3, 2016)

That’s awesome man congratulations!! You sound just like me when I talk to people about my maverick! I have 2014 mirage hpxv 18 and I love everything about it! Last boat I’ll ever buy!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Inflatable Aero Chair


Meet the most portable, compact, lightweight, comfortable inflatable chair around - the patent-pending Aero Chair. When deflated, it folds up to fit in the smallest of spaces. Designed to sit low to the ground, it's perfect for the beach, boating, tailgating, or even just porch sitting.




www.boteboard.com





They are expensive, but I think they work really well and allow you to be creative with your set up.



topnative2 said:


> Tells us about those "chairs" Never seen anything like them.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Call Kevin and have them build you a casting platform to your exact specs. Also put the tie down in front of the hatch and not in it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

RollTide1000 said:


> Inflatable Aero Chair
> 
> 
> Meet the most portable, compact, lightweight, comfortable inflatable chair around - the patent-pending Aero Chair. When deflated, it folds up to fit in the smallest of spaces. Designed to sit low to the ground, it's perfect for the beach, boating, tailgating, or even just porch sitting.
> ...



Thanks for the info.......a cup holder and umbrella and I may not go home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
😁


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Well written.

I agree on most every point. I got the VHP so my top speed is a little higher and less squirrely. I went with the 12” screen and am glad I did. Also the 44” platform is a lot better with the flip down seat/step.

I did a cup holder in each gunnel and the platform after talking to another owner about it. Solid choice.

I have owned a lot of boats and this one is impressive. It’s a hell of a value when compared to the others.

I just bought a lot on Crystal River so you guys will see me around in scallop season and whacking shallow water gags.

Glades next weekend.

EDIT: Two things I’d have done differently. 1) onboard charging. Noco Genius 3. It was a bitch to add. 
2) trim indicator. She is sensitive. 

Congrats!


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I've got a 2012 with buckets and as wiring and components start needing replacement/repair access can be maddening - seems thats the way it is wrenching on anything home/car/boat etc .. I can totally see the no-bucket route for sure for weight savings and improved access, and maybe even 'more' storage. What about engine gauges on the console dash up top? .. things like tach, water temp/pressure, batt voltage, trim, fuel, etc ... ? I know you can read a lot of them through the chart plotter, but, what up there? .. not saying you should have them, just asking, or am I missing something? You do get the large, flex space, front cockpit which suits your needs - with the larger console you get a dedicated cushioned front seat and a small cooler/bubbler baitwell, without lugging cooler/seat on/off boat but you do have less cockpit space. My boat lives on a lift so I had to reverse the middle drain plug - access it by popping the bilge hatch just forward of the motor - do you have that bilge hatch with the 'closed bilge' you mention? Could you post a pic of the bucketless storage/bilge area inside those rear hatches, with hatches open? Thanks, congrats!


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Actually, could anybody who has a 'no bucket' Vantage post pics inside of the front and rear hatches, just giving an overall view of what it looks like in there without the 'bucket', thanks. Sorry, don't mean to take away from original review post


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Specific to your original post;

Gauges; w/ NMEA everything is on the chart plotter, either on the side with the chart, or in the specific Merc app.

CC; for some people the jump seat cooler / livewell is awesome. I was trying to save weight and maximize space. I can easily convert to seat by adding K2 cooler with straps and seat cushion, or use the above BOTE chairs I linked to and use a soft cooler in the hatch. In my original post I did say I wish I would have gotten a crab / shrimp well in the rear sponson, I might still get one — need to see how expensive it would be, and just how much more crap is required.

See below on photos, You can reach the main plug as long as nothing is in the hatch.



mt hwy said:


> Actually, could anybody who has a 'no bucket' Vantage post pics inside of the front and rear hatches, just giving an overall view of what it looks like in there without the 'bucket', thanks. Sorry, don't mean to take away from original review post


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you for the pics - great info - makes it crystal clear!

Great job on the weight savings: No buckets - less weight with incredible access - can see/access fuel tank! All the wiring, speakers, etc. Full kevlar way less weight - my 2012 VHP has the 'kevlar option' which I believe shed approx 250lbs back then. Low weight CC with the Abyss 24V (30lbs) - vs my two Odyssey TM batts (38lbs each). Smaller power pole too. It all adds up.

I had two blown gauges in my dash so I replaced them, got NMEA too with the ETEC 115, but totally agree with your 12" screen recommendation for use with FMT, and then if running and wanting to look at gauges on screen and the chart - need the 12. 

Thank you again for the hatch pics and all the well thought out info, and congratulations!


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the no buckets set up. Curious, why no bilge coat or awlgrip inside the hatches or under the lids?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

There is awlgrip on the inside, it’s just clear coat/gloss vs a solid color.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Looking good!


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

RollTide1000 said:


> There is awlgrip on the inside, it’s just clear coat/gloss vs a solid color.


Just curious; do they not offer the removable stern buckets anymore? When I did a tour Kevin was showing an EVO with them and seemed pretty high on that option. Seemed like it might be the best of both worlds but I wondered if they might rattle, etc.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

RollTide1000 said:


> View attachment 199779


Beautiful.

What size cooler fits best in front of the console? 45qt?


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks right at home wherever that mangrove cove is .. Just looked at those bucketless hatch pics again, man all that weight savings, and space and access ...


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Rooster said:


> Just curious; do they not offer the removable stern buckets anymore? When I did a tour Kevin was showing an EVO with them and seemed pretty high on that option. Seemed like it might be the best of both worlds but I wondered if they might rattle, etc.


Note sure about the buckets. I just put milk crates in there and works well.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

MRichardson said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> What size cooler fits best in front of the console? 45qt?


I use the K2 Summit 30. I got the seat cushion by K2 as well, it’s really nice.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Beautiful! Hoping to get mine finished up on Saturday and fish on Sunday. Hey Tide, thanks again for your help and advice!
Mac


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Rooster said:


> Just curious; do they not offer the removable stern buckets anymore? When I did a tour Kevin was showing an EVO with them and seemed pretty high on that option. Seemed like it might be the best of both worlds but I wondered if they might rattle, etc.


They do still offer the removable stern buckets.
They do not rattle as they fit tightly in the gasket.


----------



## Beerbatter (9 mo ago)

That top down picture above the console. You can see the cockpit drain, looks off center. Is the cockpit drain off center?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Beerbatter said:


> That top down picture above the console. You can see the cockpit drain, looks off center. Is the cockpit drain off center?


No, the DekIt cut line is.


----------



## Beerbatter (9 mo ago)

RollTide1000 said:


> No, the DekIt cut line is.


Thanks 🍻


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

So after this review I would think it would seal the deal of buying a Vantage or VHP if looking for a larger boat this style.


----------

